# First Upgrade for my Entry Allez



## courtyard (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

A newbie here.
I got a 05 triple Allez (base) last year, and put just about 1000mi and enjoyed every one of it.

My bike still runs great, and can't really complain. I considered changing sora shifter to 105, but realizing that i have to change the whole drivetrain (sora is 8spd, looks like 105 is only 9 or 10spd), i decided to stick with the annoying thumb click downshifting sora.

I am thinking about upgrading my stock Alexrim, but i dont know what to look for or where to buy. But more importantly, people say upgrading wheels would improve bike dramatically - exactly what do they mean by that?

Any recommendations on economical, well-built wheels? and where to look for good online deals? nashbar has fsa wheel sets for 200$, what's your thoughts?

Thanks !

C.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Unless you're actually having some trouble with the current wheels, save your money. Ride your current bike until it dies, or until you have at least 10,000 miles on it. Then buy a new bike. Then use your old bike as your beater.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

after doing about 780km on my Allez Sport 05 (double), i decided to upgrade the stock Alex AT400 wheelset for something better. did a bit of research and eventually went with the Campy Protons. best upgrade decision i ever made (well, other than buying the roubaix elite 06...sweet machine...). yeah, the wheelset definitely makes a difference. the campy protons rolls much smoother and faster than Alex AT400, and also much stiffer. i noticed a significant improvement in my ride times over fixed routes.

one word of warning about the campy protons: can be difficult to mount brand new tyres on, especially the Michelin Pro2 Race. but definitely worth the effort. after the initial install, the tyre will stretch so puncture repairs aren't too much of a drama.

boon


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know what the Campy Protons go for but unless you are an especially heavy rider then I would recommend something like the Neuvation cycling R28 SL for $399 for the set shipped the deal is pretty hard to beat. I only got mine last night though so I can't provide a proper review but I can say I noticed a big difference just from the feel of the bike on a few climbs and it coasted a lot better with the new hubs.

/me waits for all the you should talk to a custom wheel builder replies... But custom wheels on Allez?


----------



## courtyard (May 15, 2006)

Is there anyone who tried to make an adaptor for the thumb shifter on the Sora's?


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I think the only things you have to change out would be the shifters, cassette, and chain. The dérailleurs should work just fine. You can get pretty good deals right now on the old 105 nine speed shifters so this may be the way to go. I think Nashbar has them for $130.00 right now.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Invest in other equipment*



John Nelson said:


> Unless you're actually having some trouble with the current wheels, save your money. Ride your current bike until it dies, or until you have at least 10,000 miles on it. Then buy a new bike. Then use your old bike as your beater.


I am in John Nelson’s camp on this one. Save your money for a new bike and take your time before pulling the trigger. The longer you ride your current steed, the more you will learn about your riding style and preferences. This puts you in a more informed position when you make your next bike choice.

If you really are jonesing to spend some money. I would recommend investing in more and better cycling clothing. Or, if you aspire to do your own mechanical work (definitely worth learning to do the basics) invest in a good work stand and some tools.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Stogaguy said:


> I am in John Nelson’s camp on this one. Save your money for a new bike and take your time before pulling the trigger. The longer you ride your current steed, the more you will learn about your riding style and preferences. This puts you in a more informed position when you make your next bike choice.
> 
> If you really are jonesing to spend some money. I would recommend investing in more and better cycling clothing. Or, if you aspire to do your own mechanical work (definitely worth learning to do the basics) invest in a good work stand and some tools.


same camp. if it rides with no real difficulty then save it... those shifters are damn expensive, and feasible u have no budgetary constraints... but if you have no bugetary constraints you coulda went for a higher up bike. 
i've got an allez elite, and i wanted to get better wheels, but decided against it... it's too godawful expensive and really there is nothing wrong with mine. might be a bit heavy but the stock Alex Rims aren't that bad.

as for wheels, ebay is good, and check the hot deals section if you haven't already.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Upgrades*

My Take-

Cycling is addictive, I have upgraded a mountain bike to the point I could't sell it for 1/3 of what I have in it. I rode an Allez Elite for one year, up graded the brakes and then decided I had to have a carbon frame ride, bought the Tarmac Expert, all Ultegra, now I am looking at the Allez I still own, thinking, wouldn't that ride be cool if it was Campagnolo.....Humm how much would that cost? 

Ride what you have until you find the dream bike, what you really want. I may still upgrade that Allez to Chorus...LOL

-DK


----------

